
Linus Torvalds: Nvidia, Fuck you (2012) - kahlonel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ
======
xupybd
Does anyone know the specifics of what he was talking about here?

~~~
panpanna
Nvidia being a major pain to work with during a long period.

I think it was a combination of lack of documentation, ignoring community
requests and being completely clueless yet still very arrogant when they tried
to contribute to the kernel.

------
panpanna
So after this event Nvidia did a press release or something similar when they
promised to do better.

Not sure if much came out of that thought.

~~~
newen
Around half of Nvidia's revenue now comes from data centers. I assume a
massive chunk of those computers use Linux, so looks like they did do
something about it.

